# Open Fuji Raw files



## SaraL (Jan 3, 2018)

Operating System: Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic CC

Hi,
I have a new camera, Fujifilm X T2 and when I upload photos to Lightroom the RAF files can't be viewed outside of LR. It says "It appears that we don't support this file format". What do I need to open Raw Fuji files on my PC?
/Sara


----------



## clee01l (Jan 3, 2018)

SaraL said:


> Operating System: Windows 10
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic CC
> 
> Hi,
> ...


You will need at least LR6.6 And you can  still upgrade to the last standalone version of LR6 (which is LR6.14)
Cameras supported by Camera Raw


----------



## jcothron (Jan 3, 2018)

You are saying you can't open them OUTSIDE of Lr, which makes sense.  They are raw files (RAF in Fuji's case).  If you want to open them in another program that is not a raw editor of some sort (which Lr is) you will need to export them as a jpg, tiff, or something similar to be viewed in a normal program.


----------



## SaraL (Jan 3, 2018)

Ok, thanks. I'm confused because my raw files from Canon CR2 can be opened on my PC, outside of LR. So I guess it is different with Fuji Raw.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 3, 2018)

SaraL said:


> Ok, thanks. I'm confused because my raw files from Canon CR2 can be opened on my PC, outside of LR. So I guess it is different with Fuji Raw.


Windows needs a CODEC specific to your file format to display a thumbnail or image file.  Canon RAW file are pretty popular.  Fujifilm not so popular. 
This link might install the CODEC that you need: https://www.fastpictureviewer.com/codecs/fuji-raf-codec/


----------



## SaraL (Jan 3, 2018)

Great, thanks


----------

